# ACS & MCSE with previous relevant experience



## maktabi (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi all 

I wish that ACS experts advice me about my application status:

My job is 262113 Systems Administrator 

I got my MCSE in May 2011

I been employed in same field since June 2005 till date.

As a result I have almost 6 years before I got my MCSE diploma. and nearly 3 years after I got it.

I understand from ACS website that, I should apply Skills Application. However this application required to have five years work experience. 

My question now does the six years experience before my diploma will support my application. please note that the total of nine years were all in one company.

In additional I have started my Bachelor degree in Computing Studies in RMIT through Distance Learning (OUA). And I have finished five major units can this help me out?

Thanks in advance. 
Mac


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

maktabi said:


> Hi all
> 
> I wish that ACS experts advice me about my application status:
> 
> ...



Hi,
Could please share from where there is a requirement of 5 years? In your case, you have MCSE, as per ACS summary of cretria, 'Vendor Certification - The following are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level' including MCSE. 

Then you have *graduate AQF Diploma in ICT major* and *closely related to nominated occupation*, the requirement should be 2 years, right?


----------



## maktabi (Aug 3, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi,
> Could please share from where there is a requirement of 5 years? In your case, you have MCSE, as per ACS summary of cretria, 'Vendor Certification - The following are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level' including MCSE.
> 
> Then you have *graduate AQF Diploma in ICT major* and *closely related to nominated occupation*, the requirement should be 2 years, right?


good, I missed this point 'Vendor Certification - The following are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level' I was confused and dealing with my diploma as normal one. So do you think that I am good to go, and just start the process to send my application? :clap2: and how many years they might accredit from my work experience, knowing this would help me calculate my points. 

Thank you 

Cheers
Mac


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

maktabi said:


> good, I missed this point 'Vendor Certification - The following are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level' I was confused and dealing with my diploma as normal one. So do you think that I am good to go, and just start the process to send my application? :clap2: and how many years they might accredit from my work experience, knowing this would help me calculate my points.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


Hi Mac,
Please check the ACS guideline document and it has mentioned:"For qualifications below a Bachelor, 5 years in the past 10 years and 6 years in any time period."

So 5 years might be required in your cases for ACS give you one positive outcome. 
Please check simliar cases:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...147581-will-enough-pass-skill-evaluation.html

and

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/1266197-post247.html

And later on with DIAC, they might also require 5 years since you dont have formal qulification.


----------



## maktabi (Aug 3, 2013)

*confirm Microsoft qualification access code*

Hello every one

I am getting ready to lodge my ACS and I have question:
in page number 9 under 8.Vendor Certifications in the guide Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants they have mentioned that 'To confirm your Microsoft qualification, we require your Transcript ID and Access Code.' my question is, where can I write this information in the application form? I can't see any place I can write something like a note. or should I just print this information as a PDF page and upload it in the same place I upload my certificates?

I will be applying Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

About vendor Certification following is mentioned in ACS summary of cretria 

'Vendor Certification - The following are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level' 


There is category Diploma and Vendor certification as graduate outcome of diploma so how many years should be deducted from experience as per graduate outcome? 


Bliss


----------



## maktabi (Aug 3, 2013)

bliss said:


> About vendor Certification following is mentioned in ACS summary of cretria
> 
> 'Vendor Certification - The following are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level'
> 
> ...


I have submitted my documents to ACS in 29 Aug. expecting the result late in Nov. hope they consider something close to five years. I didn’t understand your question about “how many years should be deducted from experience as per graduate outcome?”


----------



## new traveller (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello maktabi and Harish2013, i have a similar case as yours (System Admin), and wondering how ACS result with your case?

May2003 Computer science bachelor
Jul2005 MCP
Nov2008 MCSA
Dec2009 MCTS
Feb2013 MCITP
will they count experience from 2003 or 2008?


----------



## maktabi (Aug 3, 2013)

new traveller said:


> Hello maktabi and Harish2013, i have a similar case as yours (System Admin), and wondering how ACS result with your case?
> 
> May2003 Computer science bachelor
> Jul2005 MCP
> ...



Hi new traveller, 
I think they will assess the experience comes after appropriate diploma which is MCSA NOV 2008 in your case. 
below you can find my assessment 

30 November 2013
Our Reference: *****
Mr ***************
********,
********
SAUDI ARABIA.
Dear Mr ***********,
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 29
August 2013.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer from Mcrosoft completed May 2011 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed April 2011 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
The following employment after April 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 06/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 2mths)
Position: Systems Administrator
Employer: *************
Country: SAUDI ARABIA
Dates: 11/08 - 08/13 (4yrs 9mths)
Position: Computer Programmer
Employer: *************
Country: SAUDI ARABIA 

hope you the do good with yours


----------



## new traveller (Oct 31, 2013)

hello maktabi, thank you for your fast reply and congratulation for the assessment.
i have 4years Bachelor Degree. hopefully consider bachelor as AQF Diploma with ICT major in computing and start counting experience then? 
did i have to make RPL?

i feel that your ACS assessment is misleading, as it count employment after April 2011(2 yeras)
at the same time it count Dates 06/05 to 08/13(almost 8 years)
also you should ask ACS for the gap between 08/08 and 11/08.
which state are u applying for?


----------



## maktabi (Aug 3, 2013)

new traveller said:


> hello maktabi, thank you for your fast reply and congratulation for the assessment.
> i have 4years Bachelor Degree. hopefully consider bachelor as AQF Diploma with ICT major in computing and start counting experience then?
> did i have to make RPL?
> 
> ...



I have no idea about your case :yield: I recommend you browse through this thread it has wide range of other members ACS assessments cases. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/174930-acs-processing.html

in my case, it is obvious that they only counted the experience comes after certficate awarded. 

I am not yet consedered which state to apply. I have sat my IELTS somedays back and waiting to see the results. any way I think I will have to sit IELTS again. Then I will decide which way to walk through. 

good luck


----------



## new traveller (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi maktabi, 
hope you are ok, wishing you the best in the new year
how was your IELTS exam , hope you got high score :first:


----------

